# crank brothers candy pedals???



## kane (Jun 2, 2010)

I've been using crank brothers candy pedals on my cross bike. I like them, and my shoe combo, but it's all I've ever used. I'm getting my first good road bike and was wondering if I should switch to a look style pedal? I know the crank brothers pedals aren't really considered road pedals, but they look like they have as much of a platform as any of the "road" pedals, and weight seems close? What am I missing?


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

My CX bike just broke, but I'll be moving my new eggbeaters over to my fancy new road frame. My soles are stiff, my mountain shoes come in handy. Why not?


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

Candy on MTB shoes is not as sweet as road shoes on road pedals. Main difference is the stiffness and efficiency of how it transfers the power during hard efforts and standing. If you get road shoes make sure you get ones with stiff soles, preferably soles made from carbon. 

Unlike MTB shoes, road shoes are terrible to walk in because they are so stiff.


----------



## kane (Jun 2, 2010)

Yea, that one of the things I liked about my set up was that I can walk in them. Not that I'd be stopping all the time and walking around but...I kind of like having the option.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

LC said:


> Unlike *CHEAP* MTB shoes, *EXPENSIVE *road shoes are terrible to walk in because they are so stiff.


There, fixed it for you. 

Apples to apples, the only drawback to MTB shoes is several dozen grams of weight. For the versatility, it's a worthwhile compromise for most anyone that's not getting paid to ride.

Wait - lemme take that back. Most of the people who actually profit from riding a bike - that is, bicycle tour guides - do in fact use stiff mtn shoes on the road. 

I don't currently have a MTB or 'cross bike, but have and use both MTB and road shoes / pedals, depending on what the day's plans are. Organized, supported rides are much more enjoyable with a shoe with some traction, and that you don't need to worry about clogging the cleats. I wouldn't dream of trying to hold the tandem up with a road cleat on bottom. If there's a shore, shop, or other point of interest along the ride, a bit of rubber on the sole is a good thing. But if it's just point-to-point go-fast? Sure, I'd rather have the road shoes on. They don't mean a thing to my speed or comfort, but it's somehow just right. 

OP: You may find that they squeak and creak a bit more than proper road pedals, and they don't float quite as well. Whether that's worth the considerable investment you are considering, only you can say. Oh, and there will be a bunch of ninnies that'll want to make fun of you for it, based only on their prejudices and childish vanity. If you are comfortable enough in your own skin to let that reflect on them rather than yourself, go for it.


----------



## kane (Jun 2, 2010)

Oh, and there will be a bunch of ninnies that'll want to make fun of you for it, based only on their prejudices and childish vanity. If you are comfortable enough in your own skin to let that reflect on them rather than yourself, go for it.


Yep,they probably don't like my cut off t-shirt either! Having never ridden a "road shoe/pedal" it's just hard to tell how much of a difference it would make. Thanks for all the help though.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

I'll point towards SPD-SL. The cleat has rubber ends (that last) to walk with, but still a very similar 3-hole design as Look.

I had Candy's and Eggbeaters on my road bike. They're not terrible, especially if you love the float and loose feel all over. Walking ability is as expected, crap _with road shoes_. You just never know if you're wearing the cleats down too much to affect the amount of play in the pedal/cleat interface. 

My move to SPD-SL did come with the need to get acclimated. My knees were so used to moving more freely. However, engagement is solid, and clip-in isn't any harder. And on another note, I'm using second hand PD-R600's (like, two generations old), yet have never had my bearings piss on me like both my CrankBrothers sets did within 2-3 months.


----------



## ChilliConCarnage (Jun 1, 2006)

kane said:


> Oh, and there will be a bunch of ninnies that'll want to make fun of you for it, based only on their prejudices and childish vanity. If you are comfortable enough in your own skin to let that reflect on them rather than yourself, go for it...


Nobody ever made fun of me for using Crank Bros on my bikes.

CX = Candy
Road = Quattro (discountinued!)
Rain Bike = Candy
Mt. Bike = Eggbeater

I have many pairs of shoes (all MTB style), and they all have the same cleat, so they work with any of my bikes. And I enjoy walking when off the bike.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Like others, I've been riding Eggbeaters and GOOD mtn shoes on the road for several years, before that Speedplay Frogs. I've never had an issue with flex in my shoes or hot spots on longer rides. Last spring I raced crits with them and it sure wasn't the shoes and pedals that were holding me back. I say stick with what you know. If anything, consider the shoes you are using. I've been using Dragons and Dominators, but just picked up a pair of the Shimano custom molded shoes from last year for less than $200, carbon soles, heat moldable and so far they are great.


----------



## mtb2road (Jun 23, 2007)

I've had both styles and found the road shoes to sit closer to the axel than my CB Quattro. That made the biggest difference for me. I had originally picked up the Quattro, because I didn't want to have to clean up my MTB shoes to ride with the pack the day after a nice ride on the trail (they just looked bad with the team kit), but I wanted the flexibility to do so when heading out of town on a sight seeing bike trip. Well, the MTB shoes never quite fit the Quattros properly, so I couldn't use them if I wanted to. The CB cleats were also supper slick and the soles of my road shoes were getting destroyed and the CB road adaptor offered little traction. When I switched to SPD-SLs it was a whole new world, but I had to adjust my saddle to compensate for the difference in pedal height. 

I never had any issues with hot spots and I was using Sidi Dominators when I had a set of Candys on the road bike. The road pedals just worked best for the road bike and I never missed the float. So far as the sight seeing trips are concerned, we never walk too far away from our bikes anyway, so that hasn't been an issue

If I was commuting by bike, I wouldn't think of doing it on road shoes. We have a marble stair case I'd have to carry my bike up and it would be a matter of time, before I would come crashing down with my bike in tow. Not to mention, everyone would know I was arriving with all the clickitey clacks of road shoes. That's never good for a quiet slip in.


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

LC said:


> Candy on MTB shoes is not as sweet as road shoes on road pedals. Main difference is the stiffness and efficiency of how it transfers the power during hard efforts and standing. If you get road shoes make sure you get ones with stiff soles, preferably soles made from carbon.


You don't have a clue what you're talking about.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I've ridden mtb STBs on road bikes for years and have friends who have done likewise with Egg Beaters. The shoe argument is pure malarkey as many road shoes are available that will take two hole cleats and good mtb shoes are every bit as stiff and hi-tech as road shoes. With a stiff sole, any "platform" argument goes out the window. 

I get retention security, low stack height, easy in-out, pedals+cleats<300gm, and, of course, walkability with mtn or touring shoes. If there was any advantage to using road pedals on my road bikes, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Wear whatever you feel comfortable riding in. There is a reason there are road shoes and mountain shoes, they are each designed for a different purpose. That does not mean you can't cross over, hell wear baggy shorts and a Camelback and don't shave your legs either. Who really cares?


----------

